

Live Sails.js Course - particlebanana
https://courses.platzi.com/classes/develop-apps-sails-js/live/

======
iLoch
My Sails.js wishlist:

\- Support for transactions

\- Predictable data binding for raw SQL queries (and just a more verbose DSL
for the ORM in general - recently used Laravel and I was in awe of how much
better it was -- I mean I can't even ask a database how many cats with blue
eyes Suzie has without loading the rows into memory)

\- Better support for database migrations, and better support for individual
databases (generally improved adapters for each database -- composite indexes,
and proper data types are two examples here)

\- Support for deep relational data fetching

\- Support for a LINQ-like IQueryable style of queries (perhaps using
promises) -- for those unfamiliar with using LINQ (and specifically do DB
operations), LINQ allows you to write and operate on queries with deferred
execution until such point that the data is made available. What this roughly
translates to is writing code and having it be turned into SQL by the ORM and
only querying the database once the entire query has been built.

\- Better sockets integration

\- Integrated cache

I think this should speak volumes about Sails' readiness for production. I
don't mean to harp on Balderdashy, they've done great work - but there's so
much more to do. Right now if I wanted to start a new project I'd have a hard
time choosing Sails over Laravel. They may be different languages but for many
use cases I've seen the same or better performance from Laravel on HHVM. I
honestly don't know how anyone can say they're loving it in production while
these problems have remained unsolved. Every time I need to do something in my
Sails application that strays from the most basic of operations, I end up
having to write raw SQL or write a module in order to use sockets in any
meaningful way. Personally, I'll be sticking to smaller Node.js libraries for
a while yet. Not because I think Sails is bad, but because it's simply not
ready.

~~~
particlebanana
Sails is very modular, if you wanted to replace the ORM with something else
you could just replace the Waterline hook. Waterline is still pretty young and
all of these features would be great to get added! We are always looking to
add new contributors if anyone would like to help move some of these features
along.

~~~
iLoch
Thanks Cody, I appreciate the reply.

~~~
particlebanana
Yeah no problem. If you want to go into some more details about production
issues my email is in my profile.

------
NIL8
Couple of things here:

1\. The site and the courses look great but, why can't I sign up without a
Facebook or Twitter account? This one issue was enough for me to leave the
site. I compartmentalize my web affairs for many reasons and keeping my online
accounts separate is very important for me. I'm writing this to encourage you
(and others) to reconsider this practice.

2\. I can see the icon that says "Beginner," but that doesn't tell me much. In
your FAQ, I would recommend expounding on this. Beginner is too ambiguous.

------
Tyguy7
I'm really glad to see this. I've build a few apps with Sails.js and I LOVE
it, but the documentation isn't great, and there hasn't been too many solid
learning resources. This is good news.

~~~
Raphael
Why are they bothering to teach a class on it before writing the
documentation?

------
Anisa_Mirza
I'm tuned in and loving the interactive experience so far. Congrats to Team
Platzi on creating something that will truly change the future of online
learning.

------
freddier
The livestreaming of the class is over now. But we'll upload the recordings
ASAP to: [https://courses.platzi.com/classes/develop-apps-sails-
js/](https://courses.platzi.com/classes/develop-apps-sails-js/)

All your feedback will be welcome, thanks!

------
hgezim
What's the cost?

~~~
cvander
Christian from Platzi. We're creating livestreamed classes with great
companies doing stuff for devs, designers and makers. We've had Sam Altman
talking about Startups and the guys from Gitlab. Today we have Mike McNeil
teaching Sails.js. What else would you like to learn?

~~~
mycroft-holmes
The cost.

~~~
freddier
It's truly free. Is that weird?

~~~
jonesetc
Free isn't weird, but it was no where to be found in that response.

------
methehack
Does anyone have any experience with sails?

~~~
campbellmorgan
I've used sails in production on a couple of apps and it's mostly pretty good
but there are a couple of annoyances that will inevitably get ironed out as it
develops. For me the most irritating thing is being unable to write good unit
tests for controllers that use models as sails models are scoped globally and
controllers have to be objects which makes injecting mocks difficult. It's
great for getting a prototype up and running quickly, but if you're planning
on building a big production app, a better longer term strategy would be
building an express app from good open source components. (ie using sequelize
for ORM). As has been mentioned elsewhere the documentation isn't always
consistent and you sometimes find that a waterline function in the
documentation has been deprecated in the current stable version, so be
prepared to get to know the source well. In any case, it's a great effort and
is a great time-saver on getting something live quickly.

~~~
Bahamut
Why not place the model usage in services and use the services in the
controllers?

~~~
campbellmorgan
While that is a nice separation of concerns (Angular-style), it doesn't solve
the problem for unit testing the controller because you still won't be able to
inject a mock service into the controller without some beforeEach global
variable hackery.

------
mdevere
Hi guys. Interesting format. Are you going through YC at the moment? What are
your future plans?

~~~
freddier
We had a live class with Sam Altman two weeks ago. And Gitlab and Sails.js
this week. We're almost there for classes with Docker, RethinkDB and Stripe.

And then, we hope to do a full course on either React.js and JS app dev or
Social Media Marketing and Community Management. Still debating that. What do
you guys think?

~~~
wyclif
Just a heads up re: English in the FAQ. You want to use "paid" not "payed."
[https://courses.platzi.com/frequently-asked-
questions/#como-...](https://courses.platzi.com/frequently-asked-
questions/#como-funciona)

~~~
freddier
AAAAAAAaaoook, yeah, we can fix that. It seems we have more weird issues in
our FAQ besides that. Thank you wyclif, we'll fix it asap.

------
c4n4rd
Too bad it seems you can only join with Tweeter or FB account.

~~~
cvander
We're working on more options. Should we include github or an email/password
login first?

~~~
pmontra
Email / password please, before anything else. As a rule I don't signup any
service unless it makes me create an account separate from any other one I
have. My password manager remembers them for me (keepassx).

------
cw0
The join button is completely broken in Chrome beta.

~~~
chriswitts
It's also broken in Chrome v40

